

Bender for president - hackers rigged a voting system - instakill
http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/2012/03/02/futuramas-bender-elected-to-dc-schoolboard/

======
dalke
Better to link to the original news article -
[http://gizmodo.com/5889838/hacked-dc-school-
board-e+voting-e...](http://gizmodo.com/5889838/hacked-dc-school-
board-e+voting-elects-bender-president) \- or even the actual paper (from Feb.
2012) at <https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/dcvoting-fc12.pdf> .

